# Marine Aquariums > Equipment and Water Quality Management >  can i get under lid led lights

## lost

As per the title other than the aquray are there any other led lights I can fit under my lid

----------


## Gary R

have a look at this one http://www.ukmarinelighting.co.uk/su...-led-238-p.asp

this is the main page http://www.ukmarinelighting.co.uk/

----------


## lost

Thanks gaz I like the look of that  hear are some pics of my lights with and with out the lid do you think it would be ok resting on the top the same as the ones I have now? I have removed the two glass slides I did read I would get better lighting with out them  don't know how true that is

----------


## Gary R

you just need to watch out, that it does not damage the wooden lid ....IE: warping the lid with condensation from the salt water.

----------


## lost

http://www.ukmarinelighting.co.uk/oc...unit-212-p.asp
That is what the guy at the shop said would be best for my tank very helpful bloke

----------


## Gary R

Yes looks ok as well dave

For the difference in money I would go for the one in that link I put above for you, as you can set it up from a mobile phone as it as wi-fi built in plus it can do Lightning and Cloud functions.

But both are good and can be used for LPS and SPS if you are brave enough  :lol:

----------

